
Diversity begets Diversity - edawerd
http://engineering.gusto.com/growing-our-engineering-team-in-denver-diversity-begets-diversity/
======
masonic

      Our recruiting team is sourcing only female engineers. 
    

This is a definition of "diversity" with which I was previously unfamiliar.

